# ben pearson bow history



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

1971 or 1972.

There is a bit of info at this site - click and browse the Ben Pearson section.
http://www.archeryarchives.com/


----------



## tjozz (Feb 21, 2004)

*The info is on archeryarchive.com*

i have seen that modle number on ther whil researching my benpearson cougar. unfortunatly mine must be n one of the "missing cataloge" years.
but i did see yours in one fropm the very early 70's


----------

